# Princess Leia's theme - Geoff Love version



## South Thames (Mar 10, 2021)

Far as I know, Geoff Love was a pretty much a cheese-master from the easy listening and disco era, but one of his albums that I had foisted on me as a kid contained this surprisingly good arrangement of Princess Leia's theme which I found on YouTube the other day. Much more dramatic than Williams' take. No disco I'm promise.


----------

